# sacar 5 voltios de un cable usb desde la lapto



## jorgetox (Jun 4, 2012)

buenos dias gente, existe algun conector que pueda usar para sacar 5 voltios de la laptop? necesito energizar un circuito, ya se como controlar los puertos para q manden 0 y 1 pero para probar los circuitos como saco los 5 voltios si por ejemplo quisiera colocarlos en un proto el cable usb pelao? o hay algo q pueda conectar ese cable para usar los 5 voltios


----------



## BKAR (Jun 4, 2012)

el USB 2.0 puedes sacarle un maximo de 500mA, a 5V pero tampoco vas a llegar a eso..
puedes comprar conectores macho-hembra que venden en cualquier tienda electrónica..tan super baratos


----------



## jorgetox (Jun 4, 2012)

bkar gracias vale yo comprare el cable, pero si podre energizar el circuito? necesito encender un transistor y este activar un rele, y bueno como tal un circuito pero el usb seria lo q polarice el transistor


----------



## BKAR (Jun 4, 2012)

si claro que no, yo llevaba un cable usb, con mi cargador USB de pared, y energiraba mis circuitos, cuando otros llevaban una fuentes voluminosas,cuida que no se cruzen nomas, es tu LAPTOP!!! nose que consecuencias podría traer eso, en mi placa , los puertos frontales, cuando por error cortocircuito o jalaba mucha corriente, se jodia los frontales, de mi PC, le daba una reiniciada y todo bien, pero por eso uso un adaptador usb de pared...jeje con el cargador de ipod-usb lo hago


----------



## jorgetox (Jun 4, 2012)

buen dato gracias


----------

